# Remplacer carte mère MBP13 par carte mère MB



## Thomas.GdM (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose de 
1) un macbook pro 13 late 2011 entier ayant bu une tasse de café, ce qui aurait rendu la carte mère HS. 
2) Un macbook unidbody late 2009 en parfait état de marche 

J'aimerais idéalement remplacer la carte mère du macbook pro par celle de mon macbook afin de faire du MBP ma machine principale. (avantages: lecteur carte SD, rétro-éclairage, batterie moins ancienne,...)

Si ce n'est pas possible, serait-il possible de récupérer le processeur de la carte mère défectueuse et le greffer sur la carte mère du MB? Histoire de remplacer mon core 2 duo par un core i5

Merci!!

Thomas

(P.S. n'ayant pas trouvé de post similaire, je me permet d'en créer un nouveau. N'hésitez pas à me rediriger)


----------



## edd72 (6 Décembre 2012)

Euh... le proc est soudé (par de socket) et ce n'est pas la même architecture...
Tu rêves.

Quant à mettre la CM dedans euh... je ne sais pas (mais j'en doute) mais s'il n'y a pas de connectique pour le lecteur de carte SD alors ça restera une fente sans usage...


----------

